
A repository of beautiful photos and images - grantcarthew
https://github.com/grantcarthew/data-stunning
======
netsharc
Feels to me like GitHub is the wrong place to host photos, but well, I'm not
the GitHub police.

~~~
onion2k
This isn't just "hosting photos". It's the pictures plus some meta data (the
CSV and readme files). I don't think it'd be a good idea to use
raw.githubusercontent.com to access them but using Github to host the
collection and meta data isn't that different to any other project that needs
a ton of binary assets.

------
retSava
If for personal use and no redistribution, I love checking
[https://unsplash.com/](https://unsplash.com/)

Their license is very permissive also for use in commercial settings.

(No affiliation.)

~~~
arethuza
Some great photos on there - I take it that some kind of AI processing is used
at the top level to tag the pictures as it is _mostly_ pretty good but I was
surprised that this picture is described as "gray concrete bridge near
mountain at daytime":

[https://unsplash.com/photos/lhah6lFnims](https://unsplash.com/photos/lhah6lFnims)

NB The description on the picture itself is fine - its the top level
description in the search results that is a bit odd

~~~
bigzyg33k
I may be wrong, but I think the photographer wrote that description - it's not
unusual to see image descriptions like this on stock photography websites as
it allows for more precise searches.

~~~
arethuza
I'd be surprised if someone wrote "rule of thirds photography of gray concrete
shed" for this one:

[https://unsplash.com/photos/c_s23W8ZqFg](https://unsplash.com/photos/c_s23W8ZqFg)

------
codeduck
on a sample of 9 random images from the repository:

all nine looked like random point and click photos - soft focus, poor
lighting, no composition - as if, in fact, you'd faced a landscape feature and
taken a photo with no thought to how to present it.

I'm not going to click through all the images, but based on the sample I took
it doesn't deserve the 'beautiful' adjective.

~~~
grantcarthew
I'm no photographer @codeduck. I like them as wallpaper though.

I haven't added many from the "Wiki Loves Earth" competition yet. They might
be better from your perspective.

------
LilBytes
Holy shit. This guy many moons ago taught me a Powershell advanced course in
Brisbane (don't judge me).

Did not expect to see this here. Nor was I expecting to see myself already
subscribed to his repo.

Edit: I have now noticed you posted it yourself, Grant :)

~~~
grantcarthew
Hey @LilBytes. Still teaching. Still love tech.

------
warpech
What a great place to pitch the user script that adds inline file previews on
the GitHub file listings: [https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/396357-repo-tree-
inline-im...](https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/396357-repo-tree-inline-
images)

------
jileczech
amateur photos. Does the author really consider the photos stunning? I have
explored all the England, Netherlands, Tibet and Switzerland photos, and
perhaps ONE came close to what a basic Windows 10 lock screen has to offer...

~~~
grantcarthew
I thought they looked great. Still adding to it.

------
breakingcups
How would one know which image is licensed under which license?

~~~
grantcarthew
The csv file has the original URL and licenses.

~~~
breakingcups
No, it does not have the license.

~~~
vmh1928
The csv file has the URL to the original picture. Since most(all?) of them are
from Wikipedia/Wikimedia commons each picture has its own page which includes
metadata about the picture.

This does seem like a "tragedy of the commons" in the making if people start
using Github as a photo sharing site, possibly in reaction to the demise of
free photo sharing sites.

------
ggambetta
Readme: sed s/from the wed/from the web/

~~~
Fnoord
It is no "Show HN" so you might want to make a ticket. Even for typos it gets
appreciated.

------
jokes9000
id like to file a bug report

~~~
polycaster
Life finds a way [1].

[1] [https://github.com/grantcarthew/data-
stunning/issues/1](https://github.com/grantcarthew/data-stunning/issues/1)

------
fizixer
I only see about a 100 images. Not sure what's going on.

~~~
grantcarthew
It's a side project. I just add photos when I get time. Not much at the
moment.

~~~
fizixer
Thanks. Great work!

------
kyriakos
Not sure how long this will last on github

------
LandR
I opened a few, they look like pretty ordinary landscape photos.

Hardly stunning or beautiful.

~~~
grantcarthew
I like them :)

------
DyslexicAtheist
was expecting at least a couple of nudes. how disappointing.

~~~
cjamesd
Was hoping there _weren't_ any but didn't want to verify. Thanks!

------
keith___talent
Why rob creative people of making profit. Open source often cuts people out of
profit under the promise of notoriety for imaginary future profits. Many
people are not advanced graduates of elite colleges or independently wealthy.
To create free repositories undermines talent that should be paid for and
nourished. If you live in utopia this is great, for those who don’t it is
another barrier to your dream.

~~~
Meph504
I'm sorry but that's crazy, firstly this repo has nothing to do with lisc. So
if someone was going to pay for an image to use commercial this wouldn't
effect them.

And open source is a social equalizer, it allows those who couldn't afford to
license code a place to have access to and learn about coding, and development
process.

Your argument basically sounds like we should close all public libraries
because they rob the authors of books profits.

I would also argue that there are very few people that are being tricked into
working on open source projects. Open source repos are worked on by people
from all walks of life from people would went to the best colleges in the
world, to people who didn't finish high school.

I love to know where you got these notitions from.

